# Colin Morgan



## Keith Morgan (Mar 13, 2008)

My late father Colin , who passed away in 1998 , was an engineer with Blue Funnel Line during the 1950s, eventually reaching the rank of Chief Engineer.

I was wondering if there was anybody out there who remembers him from his Far East trips?


----------

